# Is this infection? Scaly mites?



## SuzyFors (Sep 5, 2019)

Hi everyone,

Our little Suzy's head looks like the pic attached. Should we take her to the vet or this could be just molting? She's been like this for 3 weeks now. But she's happily chirping playing and eating, so her behavior is not affected... What do you think is going on?
Thanks!!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

In the picture you posted it looks sort of like pinfeathers that have not opened, although they look pretty twisted in the picture. It also looks similar to what you might see with a nasal discharge when the feathers above the cere get wet from the discharge and clump together or they may just be wet from something else, where did you get the picture from? Can you post a picture of your own bird? Depending on the severity of the molt the pinfeathers should have opened up in three weeks time. With scaly face mites you would see evidence on the cere and beak and sometimes also on the feet.


----------



## SuzyFors (Sep 5, 2019)

Thanks for your reply. That is actually a picture of our very own Suzy, here's another one. I don't see anythingething wrong with her feet.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Does she like to bathe, if so that may help to open up those pinfeathers, I can see more on the side of her in this second picture. No evidence of mites that I can see, just molting.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

Suzy appears to be going through a bit of a "miserable" molt. I don't see any signs of mites.

Miserable Molting

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Please do not use Emojis from Phones - use Forum Smilies Only
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.*


----------



## SuzyFors (Sep 5, 2019)

Thank you both! I'm happy to hear this. Suzy doesn't like bathing at all, but we spray her once a day and she seems to enjoy that... We'll keep doing it. Thanks!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

Suzy will hopefully be finished with her miserable moult soon! Meanwhile, it's great to have you here and you've come to a great place to learn even more about the best of budgie care practices!

Be sure to read through all the links provided above as they'll help you to stay updated on everything, and if you have any questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help. 

I hope to see you and Suzy around! 

Cheers :wave:


----------

